# Happy Valentine's Day



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 












And one from the other day...which I ended up going out and buying black fabric, which I think looked much better. But this was cute too. I took TONS of pictures but only a handful came out decent hahah.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

AWWWWWWW...what a cute Valentine!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How adorable :wub: :wub: Nelson looks ready for Valentine's Day AND Mardi Gras with the beads. Party artytime: Hope your Valentine's Day is very happy. We can't wait.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

What a cute Valentine stud!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

happy valentines's day cutie pie!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That's the cutest photo!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww adorable pictures! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day Nelson!!!! :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww what a little cutie you are nelson!  happy valentines day to you too! xxxx


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day handsome :wub: :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day, Nelson!! :wub: Raine sends her love.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy valentine's day, sweetheart!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Valentine's Day Nelson!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the name Nelson, I fostered a boy from Guatemala many years ago, his name is Nelson :wub: your Nelson is deffiently a Valentine :heart:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

Here, figured I'd post one I had taken of my Spencer as well. He was trying to eat the decorations :HistericalSmiley: 

Not as good...he doesn't show up as well on the black. And he was my practice model, I was trying to the lighting and everything just right.

But he's my grumpy old man! And I :wub: him!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aww love him ^_^


----------

